# i was wondering has anyone gave up on looking for their dream girl or guy?



## svenmad2164 (Jun 3, 2011)

i was just wondering has anyone gave up on looking for their dream girl or guy. because i was just asking and if anyone has given up please let me know because i am thinking about it alot as of late.
Sven


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 3, 2011)

stop looking for your "dream girl" and start looking at the women that are around you. you'd be surprised at how dreamy they can be.








profoundness makes me gag.


----------



## penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

Stop looking, start living. I think that actively searching for a "dream" person can't help but put them up on a pedestal and give you unrealistic expectations.

IMO, when you focus more on living and enjoying life, you're more likely to find that person, and be more attractive. Desperation isn't an attractive quality, but being happy with who you are is.

Giving up on your preferences and standards means you're going to be unhappy - either unhappy single or unhappy partnered. Why do that to yourself?


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2011)

oh yeah. i prefer a real man to a dream man any day. why dream when you can snuggle up to someone you love? dreaming it is for children. being an adult is about living it.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 3, 2011)

I wouldn't say I've stopped looking, I'd say I've modified my terms over time to be much more realistic.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 4, 2011)

finding your dream girl is nearly impossible.i have come to find out that there's give and take to all things.you may found someone that you are physically attracted to but you don't click well with her.then you may find someone that you are not as physically attracted to but you get along with her MUCH better and click with her more.what im trying to say is chances are your not going to find someone that has everything you want or look for,that's just life im afraid.i mean you might find her but it will be hard and it is very rare.it is best to settle with someone that you are compatible with for the most part,give or take a few things.i still want a girl i can click with,but i know i will find here when the time is right,i have been close to giving up at times,but i know she is out there somewhere,and i will find here someday.i am a hopeless romantic afterall and i still have hope.lol


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 4, 2011)

In a sense yes. The thing is there is no such thing as a ''dream girl'', but I do believe in true love and soul mates though but in reality thats something not everyone gets. Not to be a downer but it's true. Like other people of have said, live life man! Get out there and see what the world has to offer.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 4, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> In a sense yes. The thing is there is no such thing as a ''dream girl'', but I do believe in true love and soul mates though but in reality thats something not everyone gets. Not to be a downer but it's true. Like other people of have said, live life man! Get out there and see what the world has to offer.



i do agree,im a hopeless romantic but at the same time i know i have to be realistic too.and being realistic means there's a slim chance of not having everything you want in relationships.but as you say i do believe in soul mates and signs of fate and things like that.but i agree live life and things will come to you,when you give off that positive vibe,it spreads like wild-fire.it really is contagious,and people will be drawn to that,it will make you that much more appealing definitly.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jun 4, 2011)

I knew when I met my Ex-Husband that I couldn't have been without him at the time and that feeling was obviously mutual. Yet, like most things, it ran it's course and we slowly drifted apart. He was nothing like my teenaged vision of what my ideal man would be, absolutely nothing.

Now I'm in a large city and single, trying to navigate my way in the dating scene. While I still have this idealized image of what I'm looking for I'm not sure I've ever dated that man. My general requirements are sincerity and a good heart and I work up from there. I thought for a milli-second that I may have bumped into that guy but I was wrong. So it's back to the grind for me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2011)

I gave up finding my dream girl and found the love of my life.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2011)

Give up on the dream guy? Pffffft. I gave up completely.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to play devil's advocate here...


What if you do have realistic needs in a partner and still don't find it?

What point do you give up your core morals, or have to change who you are just so you're not alone?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 5, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here...
> 
> 
> What if you do have realistic needs in a partner and still don't find it?
> ...



You don't. It is better to be alone than to be with a person who is not right for you.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 5, 2011)

I never had a shopping list to give up on.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 5, 2011)

What a depressing thread. So, basically, the whole concept is flawed and we should lower our standards to be happy with what we get? Oh, and on top of that, if what we get's not good enough we should be happy to be alone.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 5, 2011)

Totmacher said:


> we should lower our standards to be happy with what we get? Oh, and on top of that, if what we get's not good enough we should be happy to be alone.




Yes. That's called "life" -- or at least, it is for everyone who doesn't win the luck of the genetic lottery when it comes to looks or personality.

And think about it: in most societies in the past, people were lucky not to die in starvation or war, so really, finding "true love" is pretty much a luxury of a comfortable lifestyle. In the grand scheme of things, living without love isn't as bad as, you know, famine, disease, war...


----------



## penguin (Jun 5, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Yes. That's called "life" -- or at least, it is for everyone who doesn't win the luck of the genetic lottery when it comes to looks or personality.



I really hope that's sarcasm there.


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 5, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Yes. That's called "life" -- or at least, it is for everyone who doesn't win the luck of the genetic lottery when it comes to looks or personality.
> 
> And think about it: in most societies in the past, people were lucky not to die in starvation or war, so really, finding "true love" is pretty much a luxury of a comfortable lifestyle. In the grand scheme of things, living without love isn't as bad as, you know, famine, disease, war...



Thats one way to look at it. Or, for those who don't win the 'generic lottery' ... focus more on what you do have and you'd be surprised how far that goes.
Or were you actually being sarcastic lol :huh:


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that having a "dream" person is a dangerous idea because our dreams change over time. What I desired in a mate when I was 16 is definately different than my dream individual at 41.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 5, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> You don't. It is better to be alone than to be with a person who is not right for you.


 
And then what do you do when you start getting depressed because you can't find one person that meets your most basic standards? How long do you stay single? 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? 50 years? More?


----------



## penguin (Jun 5, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> And then what do you do when you start getting depressed because you can't find one person that meets your most basic standards? How long do you stay single? 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? 50 years? More?



Would you rather be in a shitty relationship than single? If so, date whoever asks you and put up with whatever crap you get. If not, figure out what it is you want in life and how to go about doing it. It's _okay_ to be single. It's okay to _enjoy_ being single. I recommend everyone learn how to do it at some point in their life. 

I have standards for what I want in a partner and a relationship, and I'm not going to budge on them. I have preferences and things that are nice as well, and those _are_ things that can be changed. 

I am not going to expect a partner to fix what's wrong or lacking in my life. I am a whole, complete person as I am. A good partner and a healthy relationship will enhance that and things will then be better all around, but I'm not going to get into a relationship to be happy. I'm happy single. I am the only one who is responsible for my feelings and I take ownership of them, good and bad. If I get into a relationship, it's because I've found someone I want to spend my time with, someone I want to have in my life, who brings me joy by simply being them. 

I deserve happiness, love and respect, from a prospective partner, but more importantly, from myself. I respect myself enough to know that it's better to be single than to be in any relationship. I want a _good_ relationship. Some may think I'm picky or choosy but damn it, I'm worth it.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 5, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> And then what do you do when you start getting depressed because you can't find one person that meets your most basic standards? How long do you stay single? 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? 50 years? More?



Honestly, I don't get depressed over being single. 

You can be in a relationship and be more lonely than you ever were alone. Do you really want to give up your core morals or change who you are to find someone? Would you be happy in that situation?

I've been in a very long relationship, and I've been through a long stretches of being single. Being single doesn't depress me. Being in a relationship with a partner who did not share my core morals when put to the test depressed the hell out of me.

Don't get me wrong, I'd be happy in a great relationship. But it has to be the right one. If it doesn't happen, I'm happy being single for however many years. I have a great life, lots of love and joy from friends and family, and I give thanks for my blessings by living. Spending time searching for 'the one' is a waste of valuable living time


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 5, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Yes. That's called "life" -- or at least, it is for everyone who doesn't win the luck of the genetic lottery when it comes to looks or personality.


No no no. The song clearly says, "If you have lost the genetic lottery you no longer need to improve your personality." . This would imply that was the accepted method for improving one's chances of landing a mate. 



kioewen said:


> And think about it: in most societies in the past, people were lucky not to die in starvation or war, so really, finding "true love" is pretty much a luxury of a comfortable lifestyle. In the grand scheme of things, living without love isn't as bad as, you know, famine, disease, war...



How far back and/or afield are these societies you speak of? I happen to live in a society where I and everyone I meet or interact with is capable of obtaining all necessities (and pretty much anything else beside, "true love") through the exchange of money. This money is readily obtainable through work and, while not ubiquitous, jobs aren't exactly difficult to obtain on a subsistence basis. This situation is not uncommon.

I severely doubt anybody reading this has any more experience with famine, plague, and war (OK, maybe war) than I do. From what little experience has been related to me I can tell you that those three particular apocalyptic horsemen seem to be quite an aphrodisiac. Either the only people I've associated with are the greatest lovers the third world had to offer or maybe people didn't let things like starvation, illness, and maybe not waking up tomorrow slow the romance down. Quite frankly I think I could deal with all that crap if it were part of some faustian contract for a dream relationship.



ConnieLynn said:


> Honestly, I don't get depressed over being single.


That's just great and I really admire your independence, but _please_ find it in your heart to tolerate (or at least ignore) those of us who do. Tot is quite a delicate little flower in some respects.



ConnieLynn said:


> You can be in a relationship and be more lonely than you ever were alone. Do you really want to give up your core morals or change who you are to find someone? Would you be happy in that situation?


 Well, at least until a bit before I figured out that's what was happening.



ConnieLynn said:


> I've been in a very long relationship, and I've been through a long stretches of being single. Being single doesn't depress me. Being in a relationship with a partner who did not share my core morals when put to the test depressed the hell out of me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd be happy in a great relationship. But it has to be the right one. If it doesn't happen, I'm happy being single for however many years. I have a great life, lots of love and joy from friends and family, and I give thanks for my blessings by living. Spending time searching for 'the one' is a waste of valuable living time


Very happy to hear you have a great life. Wish I could say the same. May you find someone.


----------



## Brenda (Jun 5, 2011)

""And then what do you do when you start getting depressed because you can't find one person that meets your most basic standards? How long do you stay single? 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? 50 years? More?""

I am finding it hard to believe that you can't find anyone to be with if you have "basic standards". There are just so many fat single women out there who are actively looking for partners. So either your standards aren't all that basic or you have some issue that you need to address about your life or personality.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 6, 2011)

Totmacher said:


> What a depressing thread. So, basically, the whole concept is flawed and we should lower our standards to be happy with what we get? Oh, and on top of that, if what we get's not good enough we should be happy to be alone.



... or maybe we should take people as they come and experience the gifts they have to give. it could be that a person could be missing out on some kind of awesome surprise they could never even imagine if they limit their experiences. maybe its just better to be open to the good things coming our way than to get lost in some prescription we have that can't even begin to describe the things we want that we don't even know we need or want yet? i probably once thought that baby food was all i needed to taste in the world. what if i was so busy concentrating that, that i never tasted the joys of adult food because i refused to try anything outside of my own limited imagination? sometimes dreams can be exactly like the allegorical cave we never leave because all they can contain is what we know or what we think we know.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 6, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> And then what do you do when you start getting depressed because you can't find one person that meets your most basic standards? How long do you stay single? 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? 50 years? More?



thats when we have to start to think about whose standards we're meeting. sometimes we attract the kind of person we want by working on ourselves. are we the kind of person who attracts the kind of people we're interested in? if we aren't attracting that kind of person then we're probably not ready for that person just yet. just maybe if we're getting depressed being on our own it might be a good idea to figure out how to love ourselves and be happy within ourselves first. happiness is not something other people can bring to us. another person is not responsible for making us happy or keeping us from being depressed. its up to us and we have to figure out what that takes for ourselves. a partner can only add to someone's life. they can't be their life.


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 6, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> i was just wondering has anyone gave up on looking for their dream girl or guy. because i was just asking and if anyone has given up please let me know because i am thinking about it alot as of late.
> Sven



H'mm. Depends on what you mean by "dream guy/girl". I have standards that won't allow me to put up with abusive or controlling behaviour, and on that particular thing I refuse to budge. But if we're talking about a whole set of ideals that reads like a laundry list of must-haves...meh. I think that's waaay too hard for me, personally to pursue, though I did try when I was younger. 

But, I would urge you and others in your likewise predicament to not give up if it's something that you truly want. Also, be aware that for a life goal you have chosen to pursue love, which is the HARDEST game to win. The HARDEST. It's a very admirable ambition, but you need to be very strong to do it. 



pickleman357 said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here...
> 
> 
> What if you do have realistic needs in a partner and still don't find it?
> ...



Good add on question! For me, I could potentially go forever without taking less than I feel I deserve when it comes to a partner. The media says that I need a partner to complete me. But there again the media also says that large people are not attractive. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that they are sometimes full of shit. 




penguin said:


> Would you rather be in a shitty relationship than single? If so, date whoever asks you and put up with whatever crap you get. If not, figure out what it is you want in life and how to go about doing it. It's _okay_ to be single. It's okay to _enjoy_ being single. I recommend everyone learn how to do it at some point in their life.
> 
> I have standards for what I want in a partner and a relationship, and I'm not going to budge on them. I have preferences and things that are nice as well, and those _are_ things that can be changed.
> 
> ...



Word.


----------



## imfree (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope, I'm still searchin'.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Hm, this one got me. Have I given up? I don't know that I ever really began searching. I've been out to a BBW club or two in my area... met a guy there that I dated briefly (and against my better judgment) before I realized it was a bad decision on my part to put up with being disrespected. At that time, I so badly wanted a relationship. I still do, but I hope I've learned not to go head-over-heels for any sort of attention from a prospective match. I think I could be the flip side of your question - someone who is wary of actively searching in the first place.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 6, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> ... or maybe we should take people as they come and experience the gifts they have to give. it could be that a person could be missing out on some kind of awesome surprise they could never even imagine if they limit their experiences. maybe its just better to be open to the good things coming our way than to get lost in some prescription we have that can't even begin to describe the things we want that we don't even know we need or want yet? i probably once thought that baby food was all i needed to taste in the world. what if i was so busy concentrating that, that i never tasted the joys of adult food because i refused to try anything outside of my own limited imagination? sometimes dreams can be exactly like the allegorical cave we never leave because all they can contain is what we know or what we think we know.



This is such a wonderful post, honestly. Seeing life as a gift, seeing people in our lives as gifts...such profound and deeply true stuff. It was just what I needed to read today, and since I'm unable to rep you again at the moment, I wanted to just thank you in this way. Seriously, it was just the reminder I needed right now. Thank you.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 6, 2011)

Sometimes, people rely solely on, say, statistical matching rather than traditional dating - where you attempt to find a perfect or near-perfect match before you dive into communication, as opposed to walking up to someone you may or may not already know and ask them out. (<-- generic summation)

I can understand that traditional dating can be exhausting in a sense - you're searching for a partner to live your life to the fullest. You've come to this point where you're asking this question, which implies that you have yet to find that person, thus the people in your past have never quite been right for you. It's understandably discouraging at times, but you have to remember that you have to get your feet wet in order to continue forward.
I believe there is always at least "one right person" out there for each and every one of us. In order to find any of these persons, we have to spin the wheel, or search through the wheel to find them.

Don't give up.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> Sometimes, people rely solely on, say, statistical matching rather than traditional dating - where you attempt to find a perfect or near-perfect match before you dive into communication, as opposed to walking up to someone you may or may not already know and ask them out. (<-- generic summation)
> 
> I can understand that traditional dating can be exhausting in a sense - you're searching for a partner to live your life to the fullest. You've come to this point where you're asking this question, which implies that you have yet to find that person, thus the people in your past have never quite been right for you. It's understandably discouraging at times, but you have to remember that you have to get your feet wet in order to continue forward.
> I believe there is always at least "one right person" out there for each and every one of us. In order to find any of these persons, we have to spin the wheel, or search through the wheel to find them.
> ...



i do agree,i dont ask for much in a relationship,honesty,humor to a certain extent,good hygeine,compassion,thoughtfulness,caring,things like that.you would think that would be the easiest to find but turns out it really isn't.it could have something to do with me or my life or situation yes,then sometimes it's just bad luck.lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, I gave up looking for my dream guy years ago. I'm more focused on finding the man who's right for me, even if he isn't skinny, tatted up, and into restoring old cars.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like that outlook. be happy and own your happiness and a relationship is just the icing on the cake that makes what was good better.

I gotta think about that... that's deep... i like it!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 7, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> I like that outlook. be happy and own your happiness and a relationship is just the icing on the cake that makes what was good better.
> 
> I gotta think about that... that's deep... i like it!



yes me too! i learned to put deep thought in that some time ago.lol i think it is very true in a sense.when your looking for it,you hardly ever seem to find it.but when your not looking there it is! lol it's like when your being you and just living your life the rest will follow.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 7, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> And then what do you do when you start getting depressed because you can't find one person that meets your most basic standards? How long do you stay single? 5 years? 10 years? 20 years? 50 years? More?



For me it's been 44 years, but I won't be giving up any time soon.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 8, 2011)

I am 41 years old and have never been married, but I have finally met the man that I want to spend the rest of my life with.
Maybe there was a reason I have not been married before or happy in other relationships, because I was meant to be with this particular man.

I think you should never give up searching for the one. It may take a long time, but it is worth it.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm, i don't think anyone should ever give up or settle for less than what they want in a person. i'm just used to being rejected to i kinda reject myself before i give the other person a chance, i know it's a problem. I'm really numb to it i've had the friends speech so many times, i know it by heart, it would be nice for something more to develop with someone special. I also, i don't know if i'd call it a bad thing but i don't look for forever, with someone right yet. so many people get serious way to soon, i like slow old fashion 'courtin  lol. for everyone brought up south of the mason dixon line, knows what that is. but i'll never give up on finding someone maybe not perfect, but perfect for me. oh and he has to not get embarrassed easy in public. lol  if you wanna know you'll just have to find out


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 8, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here...



That's an awesome game.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 8, 2011)

And yeah, I think I'm just going to go for the single life. Everyone who's married in my line of work looks so unhappy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think there's such a thing.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 8, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Hmm, i don't think anyone should ever give up or settle for less than what they want in a person. i'm just used to being rejected to i kinda reject myself before i give the other person a chance, i know it's a problem. I'm really numb to it i've had the friends speech so many times, i know it by heart, it would be nice for something more to develop with someone special. I also, i don't know if i'd call it a bad thing but i don't look for forever, with someone right yet. so many people get serious way to soon, i like slow old fashion 'courtin  lol. for everyone brought up south of the mason dixon line, knows what that is. but i'll never give up on finding someone maybe not perfect, but perfect for me. oh and he has to not get embarrassed easy in public. lol  if you wanna know you'll just have to find out



completely agreed! i have heard the "your nice but" line so many times,i know the freind line too.lol i agree just finding someone i think is great will do,that's all that matters is that you enjoy and like them.


----------



## 44n220lbs (Jun 9, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> i was just wondering has anyone gave up on looking for their dream girl or guy. because i was just asking and if anyone has given up please let me know because i am thinking about it alot as of late.
> Sven



I thought I had found my dream girl in spring 2009
how wrong was I!!!!
she turned out to be a huge player and liar...a complete phoney...fake charm everything and yet before the veil was uncovered I thought she was the best thing on two female legs.
that experience has affected me deeply and I'm not sure if I will be able to get over it.
I never thought I would ever get played by a woman.
but I did and I hope it be ever again.
I'm sure my dream girl Is out there in fact I know she Is...her name Is Terri and she lives in Arizona.
the only thing stopping us from getting together is that she lives in America and I live in London.


----------



## adam (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, no, maybe and whatever. I see fine ladies everywhere I go usually, and I really like a couple of them, but they aren't interested in me, so what is mine is still mine. However any woman that is interested in me, I'm not interested in. That seems to be the rule for me.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 13, 2011)

I've given up searching altogether, but my heart hasn't. 

*stupid heart* ->  <-*silly head*


----------



## 44n220lbs (Jun 13, 2011)

ObiWantsU said:


> I've given up searching altogether, but my heart hasn't.
> 
> *stupid heart* ->  <-*silly head*



obi
my heart never stops longing...sometimes it hurts to want so much and still never get
my hearts desire.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 13, 2011)

Almost.

I'm 35...I feel like the last single person on planet Earth.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 20, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here...
> 
> 
> What if you do have realistic needs in a partner and still don't find it?
> ...




Maybe rather than doing everything to not be alone, the priority should be to let go of the need for someone so that you are comfortable with yourself and your life.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes. I am still trying to find purpose to my existence, and looking for your 'dream' partner seems a bit too unrealistic for me to want to pursue, so at the moment I'm concentrating on finding myself a purpose in life-not chasing unrealistic chances at romance.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 20, 2011)

44n220lbs said:


> obi
> my heart never stops longing...sometimes it hurts to want so much and still never get my hearts desire.



Very true. At least you get to listen to your own accent and swoon. 



EMH1701 said:


> Almost.
> 
> I'm 35...I feel like the last single person on planet Earth.



42, I guess that makes me dead? I think I'd prefer to just be on another planet, though.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't even know, I'm just going moment to moment these days.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 27, 2011)

*Dream guy or girl..hmm I don't know that they truly exist. I am just looking for a guy or girl who is HONEST and can love me for me.

I'm just now getting back into the dating pool after giving up on it for quite a few years. I've gotten many guys saying they are sooo interested, yet they end up "disappearing" without a word. I think that is beyond disrespectful. If you find you aren't interested in someone, at least TELL THEM, geez. So right now, I am just wondering if there are REALLY any honest men or women out there. I AM tired of being alone, but I would rather be alone than have someone who can't be respectful and honest. 

Wow, sorry I went off on a little rant haha! :doh: *


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 27, 2011)

ObiWantsU said:


> 42, I guess that makes me dead? I think I'd prefer to just be on another planet, though.



There are many days I'd like to be on another planet as well. You aren't the only one.


----------



## Puddles (Jun 27, 2011)

Given up? Never. Lonely? Yes. Someone said they have heard "I like you but..." so many times it's not funny, heck be glad you at least heard that, the men that I have dated (which hasn't been many, because I never get asked out) just disappear or stop communicating. I'm a big girl in more ways than one...if you just ain't feeling it, then AT LEAST be a man and say it. Just because some women turn on the tears and get all vengeful and crap, doesn't mean that we all do that. I have on my big girl panties and I can take it, can you? 

I say some like 'em hot, some like 'em fit, just give me a man that isn't full of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

Puddles said:


> Given up? Never. Lonely? Yes. Someone said they have heard "I like you but..." so many times it's not funny, heck be glad you at least heard that, the men that I have dated (which hasn't been many, because I never get asked out) just disappear or stop communicating. I'm a big girl in more ways than one...if you just ain't feeling it, then AT LEAST be a man and say it. Just because some women turn on the tears and get all vengeful and crap, doesn't mean that we all do that. I have on my big girl panties and I can take it, can you?
> 
> I say some like 'em hot, some like 'em fit, just give me a man that isn't full of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Seems you have my problem...And I agree with you. I even put something like "If anyone knows of a guy who isn't a liar, send him my way" on my Facebook wall. haha Funny thing is ..a couple of people were like "Me too." It must be in the water or something. *


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 30, 2011)

Puddles said:


> Given up? Never. Lonely? Yes. Someone said they have heard "I like you but..." so many times it's not funny, heck be glad you at least heard that, the men that I have dated (which hasn't been many, because I never get asked out) just disappear or stop communicating. I'm a big girl in more ways than one...if you just ain't feeling it, then AT LEAST be a man and say it. Just because some women turn on the tears and get all vengeful and crap, doesn't mean that we all do that. I have on my big girl panties and I can take it, can you?
> 
> I say some like 'em hot, some like 'em fit, just give me a man that isn't full of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




i have dealt with the ones that dissapear more times then i can count,it is direspectful.just tell the person your not interested or whatever,i respect honesty over doing something like that.i do agree sometimes you have a mind-blowing great conversation only to never hear from the person ever again,i never understood why that happens.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 30, 2011)

It took 25 years and some major missteps but, as best I can tell, I have found my dream girl. I have dreamed about her for many years. I spent close to 20 years thinking about what might have been if only there had not been miscommunications and missteps. Finally we met for what each thought would be the very last time we would ever see each other and reconnected. In spite of all the health issues that we have both had that neither of us had 25 years ago, each day I think of how happy it makes me to be with my dream girl.

And, she likes to be with me.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 30, 2011)

That I could post here that she found her dream guy.


----------

